# Indoor Barbeques with Unleaded Petrol



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

This guy has to qualify for the Darwin Awards...

Officials call for use of common sense when using indoor barbecues - The National Newspaper


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I knew it was going to be good...Sorry to hear the guy didnt have any common sense. Why would someone light a grill inside??? Beyond me.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Seeing as carpooling and traffic is bad in Sandland..................
2008 At-Risk Survivor: A Really Bad Commute


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I always enjoy that site...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Proof that some people should not be allowed to breed! My favourite was the bloke who put a Spitfire plane engine in his car. Oddly enough he took off, crashed and died!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

My fave is the woman who set her Winnebago into cruise, left the drivers seat to go back and make a sandwich....as result of the horrendous crash that occurred, Winnebago changed the owners manual to state that you cant leave the drivers seat with cruise control enabled. Guess the nationality ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> My fave is the woman who set her Winnebago into cruise, left the drivers seat to go back and make a sandwich....as result of the horrendous crash that occurred, Winnebago changed the owners manual to state that you cant leave the drivers seat with cruise control enabled. Guess the nationality ?


Must be someone rather stupid...........er...our ex colonials? Surprised they didn't get sued for not stating the bleeding obvious!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ROFLMAO.. I am going to have to go try and find a write up on that.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> ROFLMAO.. I am going to have to go try and find a write up on that.



This year’s runaway First Place Stella Award winner was Mrs. Merv Grazinski, of Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, who purchased a new 32-foot Winnebago motor home. On her first trip home, from an OU football game, having driven on to the freeway, she set the cruise control at 70 mph and calmly left the driver’s seat to go to the back of the Winnebago to make herself a sandwich. Not surprisingly, the motor home left the freeway, crashed and overturned. Also not surprisingly, Mrs. Grazinski sued Winnebago for not putting in the owner’s manual that she couldn’t actually leave the driver’s seat while the cruise control was set. The Oklahoma jury awarded her, are you sitting down, $1,750,000 PLUS a new motor home. Winnebago actually changed their manuals as a result of this suit, just in case Mrs. Grazinski has any relatives who might also buy a motor home.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> This year’s runaway First Place Stella Award winner was Mrs. Merv Grazinski, of Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, who purchased a new 32-foot Winnebago motor home. On her first trip home, from an OU football game, having driven on to the freeway, she set the cruise control at 70 mph and calmly left the driver’s seat to go to the back of the Winnebago to make herself a sandwich. Not surprisingly, the motor home left the freeway, crashed and overturned. Also not surprisingly, Mrs. Grazinski sued Winnebago for not putting in the owner’s manual that she couldn’t actually leave the driver’s seat while the cruise control was set. The Oklahoma jury awarded her, are you sitting down, $1,750,000 PLUS a new motor home. Winnebago actually changed their manuals as a result of this suit, just in case Mrs. Grazinski has any relatives who might also buy a motor home.


Only in America


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to question.. if she did that on purpose to be able to sue them. So many sue happy people. Its one of the reasons why I am sitting in Dubai right now, and not in medical school.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have to question.. if she did that on purpose to be able to sue them. So many sue happy people. Its one of the reasons why I am sitting in Dubai right now, and not in medical school.


You were going to get sued??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, but during my senior year at university, I went and shadowed a doctor, I heard the grumbles about the insurance cost a whole lot. The salary wasnt quite so attractive if a bit more then a third of it was going out on taxes and malpractice insurance, especially to do something I decided I wasnt going to enjoy!


----------

